# Thorn bush 1, Vino 0



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

today on a hike Vino got stuck in a thorn bush and bucked around and scratched his inner thighs really bad. He started bleeding from it, we came home and washed it but he is insanely sensitive to the touch. He wont lay down and just shakes and his body is really stiff. I looked at it just now and its like a million deep scratches but no stitches needed i do not think, just cut up pretty bad. Any ideas???


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

to make matters worse, he has dirt stuck in all the scratches but if you come anywhere near that area he cries out in pain and runs away


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

A friend told me about polysporin coming in a spray bottle now.
That might work perfectly for you.

http://www.polysporin.ca/en/p-polytogo.asp


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

pop pup into a bath. Just warm. Not hot and not cold. Hot will sting, cold they won't want to get in. Soak for a while to loosen all the dirt and gently sponge with a clean cloth or sponge. Then apply some antiseptic of some sort. I just use Betadine spray as it is coloured and you can see where it has been applied. 

Also, some of the liquid bandage sprays have an antiseptic in them. I think the one I ordered does too, I'll post up when it arrives. Or RBD may know from memory he mentioned something.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

did the bath, gave a little benadryl and got some pain reliever anti septic spray, poor little guy wont move and just shakes, hope tomorrow is better, thanks guys


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hows Vino?? If the scratch is having trouble healing...try bag balm..it honestly works wonders!! If he tries to lick if off...(like Holly does) put it on and make him sit with you for a cpl min..try to get as much absorbed as possible(sometimes I'll wrap holly up in a blanket for she can't get to the spot). Repeat a cpl times if necessary...you'll notice a difference by morning!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

^^^ true dat. Bag Balm works miracles on abrasions and chafing.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Vino is doing great, lucked out with it not getting infected. He's going to have a couple scars though on the side but he's back to normal!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fox trot-a few scars are a V's red badge of courage-so much for the show ring-back to the field and fun!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great to hear that Vino is happy again. 

Here is another skin treatment which works well on cuts, abrasions, scars, skin allergies and burns. It's called " Lucas Paw Paw Ointment" Lucas being the brand and Paw Paw Ointment the product.

http://www.lucaspapaw.com.au/

I have no affiliation, just a happy long term user. Oh, it's also great for cold sores. I don't get them, but my ex used to and it would clear them up in a few days. Brilliant.


----------

